# Fox attack



## darjoe22 (Jan 2, 2013)

My hens were attacked by a fox (we think it was at least) while we were gone on vacation. Two out of my eight survived. One of the survivors had all the feathers ripped out of her neck along with some flesh, I'll try and pst a picture of it. I put antibiotic cream on it but not sure if she will heal. I need some advice as what to do. I'm a suburban chicken "farmer" I don't really have a way o euthanize the poor thing and the local vet doesn't handle chickens. I guess my question is, Will the chicken heal on its own with some help from me?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Yes, she can heal depending on extent of injuries. Keep her confined for now. Beef her up with electrolytes like pedialyte or my fav, the stuff for chicks like save-a-chick because its full of added vitamins she needs right now. The antibiotic cream is fine to use.


----------



## darjoe22 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for your response. We are so upset at loosing the other hens and want to help her so badly. I appreciate you getting back to me.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

7chicks is right depending on the injuries she should pull through I would also get a hold of animal control and have a trap set up to catch the little bugger he will be back to cause you more problems and when u do catch it get rid of it cause they won't stop once they have started.


----------



## darjoe22 (Jan 2, 2013)

hennypenny68 said:


> 7chicks is right depending on the injuries she should pull through I would also get a hold of animal control and have a trap set up to catch the little bugger he will be back to cause you more problems and when u do catch it get rid of it cause they won't stop once they have started.


Thanks for your response. We have the coop locked down like Fort Knox now! I'll see what I can do to trap it. My dog just died so we think that's why it came around originally, besides the chickens looking delicious. Poor babies.


----------



## pam (Aug 30, 2013)

I caught a fox in mid attack. My hen had punctures to her neck. I cleaned her neck 2x a day with beta dine/water mixture. Separated her from the flock and she healed nicely within a month. Good luck!


----------

